# استجابة لمطالب المشتركين



## PETER_OSCAR (17 أغسطس 2009)

فى ضوء ما أثير مؤخرا حول الاستخدام العادل للانترنت ، صرح الدكتور طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات بأن جميع العقود الحالية لمشتركى الانترنت سارية بدون تعديل وأن نظام الانترنت الجديد "سياسة الاستخدام العادل" استرشادى لمدة شهرين للمشتركين الجدد فقط .

وأكد الوزير أن سياسة وزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والقواعد التنظيمية للجهاز القومي تنظيم الاتصالات تهدف أساسا ودائما إلى تنمية السوق المحلي في مجال تقديم خدمات الانترنت والتوسع في إتاحتها لأكبر عدد من فئات المجتمع المصري في كافة ربوع الجمهورية وهي سياسة ثابتة لوزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات منذ إنشائها ولا تغيير أو رجعة عن هذه السياسة التي تميزت بها مصر على المستوى الإقليمي والعالمي .

كما أكد الدكتور طارق كامل أن الجهاز القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات بدأ تدريجيا في دراسة هذا الأمر وعقد الجهاز التنفيذي بالجهاز عدة جلسات مع الشركات مقدمة خدمة الانترنت لوضع بعض الأسس الجديدة لتنظيم السوق في ضوء المتغيرات الجديدة التى تشمل زيادة السرعات المطلوبة لخدمات الانترنت بنظام "إيه دى إس إل" وتطور السوق المحلي أسوة بما يتم عالميا وظهور تطبيقات متزايدة من تحميل للفيديو وغيره،
ونظرا لأن شبكة الانترنت تتحول تدريجيا لشبكة متكاملة لنقل الصوت والصورة والبيانات وعمليات بث المعلومات وأن التوسع في المستقبل سوف يكون في هذا الاتجاه وهو ما يختلف عن التطبيقات الأولية للشبكة .

وأشار إلى أن النظام الجديد هو مقترح تقدمت به الشركات مقدمة الخدمة ووافق عليه الجهاز التنفيذي بالجهاز القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات على أساس أنه قواعد استرشادية في الشهرين القادمين لتنظيم الاشتراكات الجديدة على أن يعاد تقييم هذه التجربة بعد مرور شهرين وهي قواعد تتيح للمستخدمين الجدد الاشتراك بسرعة معينة بطاقة تحميلية معينة، وإذا رغب المشترك في زيادة السرعة أو الطاقة التحميلية له فإنه يمكنه ذلك بعد سداد المقابل المطلوب طبقا للعروض الترويجية التي سوف تقوم بها الشركات مقدمة الخدمة للجهات أو الشركات التي تطلب ذلك .

وأكد الدكتور طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات أن وزارته والجهاز القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات يعتبران أن هذه التجربة تسري كقواعد استرشادية على الاشتراكات والعروض الجديدة فقط، وان كافة العقود الحالية بين شركات تقديم خدمة الانترنت والمستهلك سوف تبقى سارية بكافة شروطها دون أي تعديل حفاظا على حقوق المستهلك المصري في مجال خدمات الاتصالات .

وأشار إلى أن الجهاز يؤكد أنه أثناء الفترة الاسترشادية سيتم أخذ الإحصائيات اللازمة للتقييم ودون أي إجراءات ضد المشترك الجديد .

من ناحية أخرى، قال الدكتور عمرو بدوي الرئيس التنفيذي للجهاز القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات أن مجلس إدارة الجهاز سوف يجتمع برئاسة الدكتور طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات بعد انتهاء فترة الشهرين لاختبار النظام الجديد لتقييم التجربة وإصدار الإقرارات والقواعد النهائية المنظمة للاشتراكات الجديدة بعد تقييم التجربة بناء على الإحصائيات، أخذا في الاعتبار احتياجات وحقوق المشتركين في مصر ومتطلبات التوسع في خدمات الشبكة وزيادة كفاءتها وقدرة الشركات على الوفاء بالتزاماتها في إطار نظام المحاسبة الجديد.

*وقفة احتجاجية بالقاهرة*




*وقد نظم مصريون وقفة احتجاجية الخميس فى القاهرة عبروا عن رفضهم للسياسة الجديدة للانترنت "سياسة الاستخدام العادل".

جاء ذلك ردا على قرار للجهاز القومي للاتصالات الذى وضع حدا معينا لمشترك الانترنت من التحميل "download" خلال الشهر الواحد واذا تجاوز هذا الحد تقوم الشركة تلقائيا بتخفيض السرعة إلى 128 ك ب/ث،

وعلى سبيل المثال فإن المشترك بسرعة 512 ك ب/ث يمكنه التحميل بحد أقصى شهرياً بقدر 25 جيجا واذا وصل المشترك الى الحد الأقصى تقوم الشركة بتخفيض السرعة.

ورفع المحتجون خلال وقفتهم أمام مقر احدى الشركات المزودة للخدمة لافتات حملت شعارات "الداونلود مضر بالصحة.. وقد يؤدي الى الوفاة" ، "ليه تزنق نفسك.. احنا اللى هنزنقك بمعرفتنا"، "الانترنت المحدود = تخلف بلا حدود"، "مع سياسة الاستخدام العادل مش هتقدر تهمل داونلود"، اديني الجيجا.. أرجول محتاج السرعة".

وطالبوا بالتراجع عن السياسة التى تمثل انتهاكا لتعاقداتهم مع شركات الانترنت.

وقال الناشط محمود جمال منظم الوقفة الاحتجاجية لموقع أخبار مصر ان "القرار مثل لنا صدمة كبيرة بعد أن فاجأتنا الشركات بزيادة سرعة الانترنت الى الضعف وتصورنا ان الانترنت فى مصر بدأ فى الدخول الى مرحلة جديدة، الا ان هذه السياسة أعادتنا الى الوراء أكثر مما كنا عليه.

كان المحتجون قد دعوا الى وقفة احتجاجية من خلال موقع الفيس بوك عبر جروب "وقفة سلمية ضد تحديد الانترنت - القاهرة".
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

> بأن جميع العقود الحالية لمشتركى الانترنت سارية بدون تعديل


 
يعنى لازم نتكلم علشان يسمعوا الكلام 
طيب ماهما عارفين من الاول ان الكلام ده مش هيعجب حد 
بس كده تمام 
نشكر ربنا 
ميرررررسى ليك ​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (17 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> يعنى لازم نتكلم علشان يسمعوا الكلام
> طيب ماهما عارفين من الاول ان الكلام ده مش هيعجب حد
> بس كده تمام
> نشكر ربنا
> ميرررررسى ليك ​



*ميرسى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Ferrari (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع 

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## Kiril (17 أغسطس 2009)

يعني خلاص؟
زوبعة و عدت؟


----------



## ebram90 (18 أغسطس 2009)

مش هايسبونا برضوا !!!


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 أغسطس 2009)

ناس مبتجيش الا بالعين الحمرا صحيح

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يارب حال البلد يتعدل كفاية فساد ونصب وسرقة 

شكرا للخبر يا بيتر 
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------

